# '12 Grizzly 700 - Rad relocate & snorkels, build w/ lots of pics



## JPs300

Just did a custom rad relocate & snorkels on a '12 700 Grizzly w/ EPS. Dual 2" snorks to the air box as well as 2" inlet & exhaust for the belt. - Everything was done "in-house". 

The snorkel risers are typical 2" pvc, sanded & prepped after assembly then coated with rattle-can bed-liner spray. For the plumbing side I use a flex hose from a manufacturer called Flexible-Technologies that I get through my work. It is a commercial vacuum type hose, has held up for over 5 years and still going on other bikes(all of our crew uses this stuff), and is flexible enough to be folded double back on itself & not collapse making it very handy to work with compared to anything else. 

I did the air box an all connections using 2" exhaust pipe/cut sections of mandrel bends. Being metal leaves you a lot of strength to clamp onto, as well as being only a 16 gauge wall thickness to not impede flow. 

Air box lid: 













































Routing to the front - the black covering is an industrial fabric for abrasion resistance, I use it anywhere they sit snugly on a sharp edge. 









Belt routing. I cut the rubber inlet elbow down to just the first turn. 1" length of 3" exhaust tubing, welded to a flat plate with a 1" long piece of 2" for the hose to hook-up to: 









going up front(one section was off an old bike): 









They all come up through where the radiator originally sat: 










Finished pics with the custom rad relocate. Relocate shroud/bracket was built from 14gauge steel & small opening expanded metal: 
























































Vent lines looped up top: 









hoses hooked-up to risers: 









Shows that the entire electrical compartment is fully accessible w/o removing anything other than the stock cover, also shows the free-hand plasma work on the logo I came up with -


----------



## Polaris425

Looks GREAT! Nice job.


----------



## The750i

clean looking, nice.


----------



## JPs300

Thanks guys. 

As Bump pointed out on another forum, you can also still access the air filter w/o removing anything extra.


----------



## parkerexpress

Nice work


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

Awesome work!


----------



## 88rxn/a

you should patent that air box lid!!
really good job!


----------



## mossyoak54

Dang that looks awesome. x2 on the patent for that airbox lid, i think you could make some money on that. This makes me wanna run dual snorks.


----------



## hp488

Nice and neat. Very good job!!


----------



## 700 MUDMAN FL

What area of SW Florida are you in. I live in Lehigh and have a 700 that I have been wanting to do these mods to. I love to get a closer look at your work.


----------



## eagleeye76

Wow nice job!


----------



## JPs300

Thanks for the kind words from all. 



700 MUDMAN FL said:


> What area of SW Florida are you in. I live in Lehigh and have a 700 that I have been wanting to do these mods to. I love to get a closer look at your work.


I'm actually in Lehigh as well, out towards Alva. - This isn't one of my machines, it's family of a friend; I actually haven't seen or heard anything of it since I did it. I'm sure it's working well or I would have heard otherwise for sure(lol). 

The owner lives in Lehigh as well, should be rolling on 28" mudzillas that she had for it.


----------



## chevynutt

I'm trying to look at the pictures on this post to see how to snorkel my 2013 grizzly 700. They are not showing up.


----------



## GrizzNasty

Looks good wish I went flex hose I hard piped mine if I can figure out how to post pics I would lol. Didn't need relocate till I sold my lift I'll be doing that soon . Good job looks clean


----------



## Ghostpilot

That is some awesome work.


----------



## Ryanv256

awesome job man!! how or where did u get the top of the snorkels? they look bad ***


----------

